# Random makeups



## N. Fantom (Sep 8, 2011)

So it's been a while since I posted any pics of makeup that I've done over the past few weeks, so here they are...

I did this without latex or blood. Just grease paint.









These two are of my little sister as a Gnome

(Mid Gnome)









(Full Gnome-ocity!!!!!!!!)









And finally, a large gash I did on my arm









There will be more to come as I upload them onto my computer.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job, the gash looks terrible.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your sister is a good sport and your work on her is pretty cool. Your wounds look soooo sore!!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Great job, especially using grease paint. I really like the ooze coming from the gash. Very nice!


----------

